# Dubai Marina parts to avoid



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi All,

There is already great stuff on this forum about the topic but I have failed to find something recent and I get the sense things change very quickly in Dubai.

I will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks and the Marina is the favoured destination.

Is there any current or planned major construction in the North part of the Marina (around the Princess tower etc.) that would make living in that immediate area for the next year a nightmare?

In regards to the early morning prayer calls, should I be concerned in this northern part of being woken up every 4:30am or is the call (if any) never that extreme?

Thanks, as I said, this forum has already helped A LOT!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You wont notice the mosque no matter where you are - we lived in the Dusit which is right next to it and never heard it. That said its not open yet but if you are going to get stressed by a mosque, you'll need to go live elsewhere as they are planned to be about every 500 yards in Dubai 

There are current planned construction activities all across the Marina. Its called being in Dubai.

Best thing - go there and find out on the ground and move to wherever after you have residency etc which will take a few weeks up to a month.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

A mosque is the least of your worries... It's a sound you get quickly used to and the call to prayer is quite subtle and short at this end of town.

What would be the real noise pollution is living next to a near a big construction site or right next to SZR (having windows and balconies facing right on to it).
In that end end of Marina there is a massive project (The residences at Marina gate)that started some time ago. It will take quite some time for that to be finished.
Take a look at the map where you can see the empty plots (something will spring up at some stage, those plots are expensive unfilled land) and the constructions.
Walk around at different times to gather how noisy it is.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Ideally you would want to live at least a few blocks away from construction and it is possible if you look hard enough.


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

every 500 yards  oh boy! Some comments on forums had got me concerned about being "woken up" so thanks for putting me at ease, its clearly not the case.


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

QOFE: thank you for that info that will be quite helpful...also... how have I never heard of Wikimapia before? It's such a great way of visualising the area!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I got fed up with the out of date google maps so I looked for other options. Streetview works for some areas but it's not that recent.
Here's another one: princess tower in Dubai. Sharjah. Ajman â€” 2GIS


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I live in the Torch with a Marina view (looking south), high floor and the noise from Marina Gate doesn't bother me although I hear it. That said I have friends on a higher floor that is facing towards the east and south and they are moving due to the noise.

Most buildings surrounding the Torch on the east, south and west will be effected for years from Marina Gate, it is planned for three buildings. They have dug the basement of the west building but have not really started it yet, I am hoping the slow down puts a pause on it because I think that one will be a noise issue for me.

The Princess Tower should be protected from the noise unless you are on the south east corner but I have not been in there.

That said I like the Marina and was looking at options and basically I have come to the conclusion that a place I really want to live without construction is near impossible.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Everyone's different, come and see for yourself before making your mind up. 

QOFE doesn't get bothered by the mosque, I live in JLT and after a year of trying to get used to it, the mosque still wakes me up, 4:00ish every morning without fail. I get woken up by the Lambos and Ferraris razzing about in the middle of the night but we are pretty far from any over-night construction ... but then I came from the countryside where it was dead silent at night and you wake up to the birds in the trees.

Some people sleep through construction, traffic and mosque noise, some people don't.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> Everyone's different, come and see for yourself before making your mind up.
> 
> QOFE doesn't get bothered by the mosque, I live in JLT and after a year of trying to get used to it, the mosque still wakes me up, 4:00ish every morning without fail. I get woken up by the Lambos and Ferraris razzing about in the middle of the night but we are pretty far from any over-night construction ... but then I came from the countryside where it was dead silent at night and you wake up to the birds in the trees.
> 
> Some people sleep through construction, traffic and mosque noise, some people don't.


I lived 50 yards from a mosque in Abu Dhabi with direct line-of-sight to my window. Took me about about 2 weeks to tune it out: evolve or die :heh:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> Everyone's different, come and see for yourself before making your mind up.
> 
> QOFE doesn't get bothered by the mosque, I live in JLT and after a year of trying to get used to it, the mosque still wakes me up, 4:00ish every morning without fail. I get woken up by the Lambos and Ferraris razzing about in the middle of the night but we are pretty far from any over-night construction ... but then I came from the countryside where it was dead silent at night and you wake up to the birds in the trees.
> 
> Some people sleep through construction, traffic and mosque noise, some people don't.


I lived less than 50 yards from a mosque in Abu Dhabi with direct line-of-sight to my window. Took me about about 2 weeks to tune it out: evolve or die :heh:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave-o said:


> Everyone's different, come and see for yourself before making your mind up.
> 
> QOFE doesn't get bothered by the mosque, I live in JLT and after a year of trying to get used to it, the mosque still wakes me up, 4:00ish every morning without fail. I get woken up by the Lambos and Ferraris razzing about in the middle of the night but we are pretty far from any over-night construction ... but then I came from the countryside where it was dead silent at night and you wake up to the birds in the trees.
> 
> Some people sleep through construction, traffic and mosque noise, some people don't.


Hi,
Get some better seals on your windows!
We lived on the Satwa end of Juneirah and our balcony door had a bad seal.
Until we fixed the seal, we would be woken in the middle of the night by loud cars racing around.
After we fixed it - we could hardly hear any noise through the double glazing.
That - or get some earplugs!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> I live in the Torch with a Marina view (looking south), high floor and the noise from Marina Gate doesn't bother me although I hear it. That said I have friends on a higher floor that is facing towards the east and south and they are moving due to the noise.
> 
> Most buildings surrounding the Torch on the east, south and west will be effected for years from Marina Gate, it is planned for three buildings. They have dug the basement of the west building but have not really started it yet, I am hoping the slow down puts a pause on it because I think that one will be a noise issue for me.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm quickly realising that construction and Marina are one of the same! Speaking of the Torch.. what facilities are still closed to residents since the fire? It's something else I can't seem to get an up-to-date answer on.


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

Dave-o said:


> Everyone's different, come and see for yourself before making your mind up.
> 
> QOFE doesn't get bothered by the mosque, I live in JLT and after a year of trying to get used to it, the mosque still wakes me up, 4:00ish every morning without fail. I get woken up by the Lambos and Ferraris razzing about in the middle of the night but we are pretty far from any over-night construction ... but then I came from the countryside where it was dead silent at night and you wake up to the birds in the trees.
> 
> Some people sleep through construction, traffic and mosque noise, some people don't.


Sound Advice!
It seems I will really have to spend some time in the Marina before making up my mind. The two week residency process should give me enough time to do this. How I will manage to gallivant around the area in the July heat is another conundrum all together :confused2:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Drogo said:


> Yes I'm quickly realising that construction and Marina are one of the same! Speaking of the Torch.. what facilities are still closed to residents since the fire? It's something else I can't seem to get an up-to-date answer on.


The pool is the only thing closed, rumor has it opening again in October. Inshallah.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Construction and Dubai go hand in hand. The place is a rolling building site; they're always digging something up. If you find yourself next to a patch of green lushness, there's no guarantee that the following week they won't turn the hosepipes off and get some sandy trenches dug. Some of the red and white concrete barriers can look very attractive though, depending on how freshly painted they are. At least with sand there's not that much need for jackhammers, so it's more a visual rather than acoustic aesthetic.


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

Standanista said:


> Construction and Dubai go hand in hand. The place is a rolling building site; they're always digging something up. If you find yourself next to a patch of green lushness, there's no guarantee that the following week they won't turn the hosepipes off and get some sandy trenches dug. Some of the red and white concrete barriers can look very attractive though, depending on how freshly painted they are. At least with sand there's not that much need for jackhammers, so it's more a visual rather than acoustic aesthetic.


Silver linings eyy


----------



## Drogo (Jun 27, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> The pool is the only thing closed, rumor has it opening again in October. Inshallah.


Is it bad that I've not even landed and yet recognise that "inshallah" basically translates to "forget that pipe-dream of yours mate"? Yeah I'm sure its bad on some level!


----------

